# Need a new tipple....



## onway (21 Jun 2010)

Have been a Bacardi and Diet Coke drinker for many years but have really lost the taste for it and would like ideas for replacement.

I don't want anything too sweet , I can't drink either vodka or gin and I find white wine quite bitter - Yeah, I know......real fuss pot...!!!!

Any suggestions...?????


----------



## DerKaiser (21 Jun 2010)

Captain Morgans


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jun 2010)

Champagne.


----------



## becky (22 Jun 2010)

I have friends who like bacardi and 7up. Another friend likes tecilla (? spelling) and coke.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (22 Jun 2010)

http://cocktails.about.com/od/atozcocktailrecipes/r/marg_cktl.htm

Nice.


----------



## ney001 (22 Jun 2010)

DerKaiser said:


> Captain Morgans



+1 but after last weekend I'll be giving it a miss for a while!


----------



## Caveat (22 Jun 2010)

Brandy or whiskey, with the same amount again of ginger ale, with two ice cubes.


----------



## Ceist Beag (22 Jun 2010)

McDaids Football Special with vodka.


----------



## fizzelina (22 Jun 2010)

Tia Maria and diet coke is my one


----------



## Sunny (22 Jun 2010)

Blue wicked.


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Jun 2010)

Maybe cranberry juice as a mixer? I like it cause it's not too sweet.

Some of my friends are drinking super splits - Captain Morgans and fizzy orange, sounds revolting to me!


----------



## burger1979 (22 Jun 2010)

Ciaraella said:


> Maybe cranberry juice as a mixer? I like it cause it's not too sweet.
> 
> Some of my friends are drinking super splits - Captain Morgans and fizzy orange, sounds revolting to me!


 

must try that some time with the morgans. also if you can find a smooth golden rum, it goes well with apple juice. morgans works but bunderburg is better. the thing about drinking morgans though is that the hangover comes about have way through the day after the night before. When get up after drinking it i can feel fine but then comes the hangover and the sugar come down. or maybe i am just getting old


----------



## Feardorcha (22 Jun 2010)

canadian club & coke


----------



## VOR (22 Jun 2010)

Feardorcha said:


> canadian club & coke



+1 for canadian club. Great with 7up also.


----------



## Firefly (22 Jun 2010)

Mohito for me.


----------



## Firefly (22 Jun 2010)

All this talk of booze is making me thirsty!


----------



## Shawady (22 Jun 2010)

Anyone ever drink Cointreau and white lemonade anymore?


----------



## Firefly (22 Jun 2010)

Shawady said:


> Anyone ever drink Cointreau and white lemonade anymore?


 
Haven't tried it, but I love Cointreau with champagne...might just have one when I go home!


----------



## Complainer (22 Jun 2010)

Does there have to be alcohol involved?


----------



## MANTO (22 Jun 2010)

Yes 

A Long Island Ice Tea on a hot summers day


----------



## Firefly (22 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Does there have to be alcohol involved?


 
1/2 Orange juice and 1/2 7up is delicious if you want to skip the alcohol.


----------



## Caveat (22 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Does there have to be alcohol involved?


 
Well on a thread discussing a "tipple" I guess there does.


----------



## VOR (22 Jun 2010)

Does a Jagerbomb count as a "tipple" or is that more of a topple?


----------



## BillK (22 Jun 2010)

White rum & American Dry Ginger.


----------



## PyritePete (22 Jun 2010)

Black Russians for me...


----------



## RMCF (22 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> Mohito for me.



Was going to recommend a Mojito too. Quality.

If in the market for a beer, try Peroni.


----------



## Mpsox (23 Jun 2010)

If you want alcohol, try a decent Irish whiskey (Midleton Irish Rare if someone else is buying !!) or a decent scotch, don't dilute, sacrilage

If you want non-alcohol, try Barrys Tea, can't beat it 

Nicest beer I ever drank was a Sleemans honey brown in Canada, love to know if it can be got in Ireland but never seen it anywhere


----------



## BOXtheFOX (23 Jun 2010)

Anyone remember Advocaat and white lemonade. Fizz up the white lemonade, hold thumb over mouth of bottle and fizz into Advocaat.


----------



## Ciaraella (23 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> 1/2 Orange juice and 1/2 7up is delicious if you want to skip the alcohol.


 

The ultimate hangover cure, delicious!


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2010)

Mpsox said:


> If you want alcohol, try a decent Irish whiskey (Midleton Irish Rare if someone else is buying !!) or a decent scotch, don't dilute, sacrilage


 
I agree, but I'm thinking as a former Bacardi & coke drinker the poster will be going the diluting route!


----------



## Firefly (23 Jun 2010)

Mpsox said:


> If you want alcohol, try a decent Irish whiskey (Midleton Irish Rare if someone else is buying !!)


 
Nectar


----------



## DeeFox (23 Jun 2010)

Captain Morgan rum and club lemon - delicious


----------



## MANTO (23 Jun 2010)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Anyone remember Advocaat and white lemonade. Fizz up the white lemonade, hold thumb over mouth of bottle and fizz into Advocaat.


 
That would be a Snowball


----------



## Sunny (23 Jun 2010)

MANTO said:


> That would be a Snowball


 
I think the kids these days use snowball to describe something else!


----------



## liaconn (23 Jun 2010)

Martini and 7up.


----------



## Mpsox (23 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> I agree, but I'm thinking as a former Bacardi & coke drinker the poster will be going the diluting route!


 
Bacardi and coke was a teenagers drink in my time (pre alcopops). wouldn't touch it with a bargepole now, tastes change as one matures


----------



## MANTO (23 Jun 2010)

sunny said:


> i think the kids these days use snowball to describe something else!


 
lol :d


----------



## Chocks away (23 Jun 2010)

Grand Marnier, either neat or in a B52. Heaven!


----------

